# one way to use the dantian



## wushuguy (Dec 24, 2009)

[yt]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b4R7Axj-wtU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b4R7Axj-wtU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/yt]
I got bored today and all my playmates are on vacation or visiting family, so I decided to practice with my truck while I awaited the laundry to finish.

let me know what you guys think. Thanks!


----------



## dbell (Dec 24, 2009)

Good job.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 24, 2009)

Interesting choice in music 

Thanks for posting


----------



## The Last Legionary (Dec 24, 2009)

That's cool! Love the old tyme feel to it.


----------



## kaizasosei (Dec 24, 2009)

Cool!


----------

